# Just making sure this isn't Poa Trivialis?



## Michael58 (Aug 16, 2020)

I found this in my front yard in a small area that gets mostly shade and probably too much water. Is it regular KBG or trivialis? In my fescue lawn it looks very "waxy" and shiny looking. I just don't want it getting in my large renovation in the backyard if it's something that could hijack on the mower. Thanks!


----------



## SouthernCharms (Sep 30, 2020)

Poa Trivialis


----------

